# Mornin'



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2017)

_     **G**_


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 24, 2017)

I will wait until it stops raining first.
Pierre


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 24, 2017)

World domination is highly overrated. My son is here for a few days, so we're going snorkeling after coffee and blueberry pancakes. Cheers, Mike


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't want world domination. Too many people.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 24, 2017)

I just want the gold from fort Knox.


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 24, 2017)

Don't want world Domination. Too much responsibility and impossible to please everyone.  All the gold just make you worry someone is going to take it from you.  Just a machine, a beer, a car that runs, a fishing pole and a good woman...!Wait! I have all those things!  Guess I'm set for now.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 24, 2017)

It's far from morning anymore, but I just wanna get back home, it's been a long week.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 26, 2017)

Good morning everyone, have a great day!


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 27, 2017)

Or perhaps


Whyemier said:


> Just a machine, a beer, a car that runs, a fishing pole and a good woman...


A machine that makes beer, A car that runs on beer, A fishing rod, (cos thats what we call them), that catches beer, and a good woman to fetch that beer..........

Cheers Phil


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 28, 2017)

12bolts said:


> Or perhaps
> 
> A machine that makes beer, A car that runs on beer, A fishing rod, (cos thats what we call them), that catches beer, and a good woman to fetch that beer..........
> 
> Cheers Phil



Oh, oh. This is starting to get WAY too serious!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 29, 2017)

My son took me out for beer, tequila, carne assada, and battered fish taco's At Zaco's Taco's yesterday. Put him on the plane back to Denver today. The Mrs. and I will be heading back home on the 20th. It is now officially Wednesday  morning 12:01am, and this old man is going to bed. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 29, 2017)

_Sleep well my friend._
_**G**_


----------



## RandyM (Mar 29, 2017)

Good morning everyone, have a great day!


----------



## RandyM (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Sleddog (Mar 30, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## RandyM (Mar 31, 2017)

Everyone!

Have a great day!


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 31, 2017)

Good morning all. Found out I'm going to be a grandpa! Cheers, Mike


----------



## RandyM (Mar 31, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Good morning all. Found out I'm going to be a grandpa! Cheers, Mike




Good for you Mike. What a great way to start your day and weekend.


----------

